# What Do You Do When...



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

...you get to work and realise you forgot your back up battery for your reo mini at home

1. use you backup mod
2. think of an excuse to drive 30km back home to go get your battery
3. consider a man bag


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> ...you get to work and realise you forgot your back up battery for your reo mini at home
> 
> 1. use you backup mod
> 2. think of an excuse to drive 30km back home to go get your battery
> 3. consider a man bag


 
All 3 of the above!


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

Vape sparingly for now

Consider a man bag for later


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

Use your backup mod when your reo's battery runs out 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gareth (14/8/14)

Got my mvp at the office


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

Silver said:


> Vape sparingly for now
> 
> Consider a man bag for later


 

Hi, my name is Marzuq and i am a chain vaper ......Chain Vapors anonymous

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

How much battery power have u got on your backup mod?


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

backup


Silver said:


> How much battery power have u got on your backup mod?


 

@Silver my backup mod is charged full

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

or start on the backup and use the Reo to get home


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Dunno what I would do right that moment...

But for future I think I would leave a battery in my drawer/locker/whatever at work for future recurrences of such an event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Get a mod that has a USB charge port  Can just plug and play


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Get a mod that has a USB charge port  Can just plug and play


 
@Mark yeah i had my DNA30.sold it last week because it is nothing compared to my Anna(reo mini).
but i will look into getting me another charger for my office


----------



## Riaz (14/8/14)

its a sin to leave home without your backups

i agree with @Rob Fisher - all three of the above


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

Riaz said:


> its a sin to leave home without your backups
> 
> i agree with @Rob Fisher - all three of the above


 
@Riaz im actually considering that 30km drive back home.
altho i have thought of another solution... save up and get Anna a sister

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

maybe a Grand one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BhavZ (14/8/14)

Purchase a second charger and leave it at the office

Reactions: Like 3


----------

